# Double-ogee edge bit????



## John Thompson (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Fellas,

I need a router bit just like a Rockler OE869, but 2 1/8" Diameter (so it will cut a profile 13/16" wide with a 1/2" bearing).










Any ideas?

I've been tearing my hair out trying to find this bit!

I know I can use plunge/groove ogees with multiple passes to achieve this, but my P&L statement is allergic to sanding.

HELP!

Thanks,

John Thompson


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*What's it Worth?*



John Thompson said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I need a router bit just like a Rockler OE869, but 2 1/8" Diameter (so it will cut a profile 13/16" wide with a 1/2" bearing).
> 
> ...


Hey, John; I don't know how much you want to spend, but these guys will make you one to your specs...
Quality Saw and Knife Ltd.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I dunno if this will work for you. Looks like the radius R1 is to large but the the diameter is pretty close:
Lonnie Bird Table Edge Router Bits - Cove & Thumbnail-Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality


----------



## John Thompson (Nov 10, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I dunno if this will work for you. Looks like the radius R1 is to large but the the diameter is pretty close:
> Lonnie Bird Table Edge Router Bits - Cove & Thumbnail-Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality


Thanks again.

No joy.

The thing is that the profile I need to duplicate is only 1/4" deep.










Where

A=1 5/8"

B=3/8"

and

C=1/2"

If I can find a bit where A=2 1/8" and the rest remains constant, all is well.

I no longer believe that such a cutter exists. The original must have been cut with insert tooling ground in-house, and I will simply make this profile with multiple passes.

Y'all are off the hook!

If you want to obsess about it some more, then have at it. If you come up with a cutter for me, then you're entitled to all the beer and barbecue you can stand the next time you're in Austin.

I really do appreciate all the responses I have gotten on this forum, and I'll try to contribute to the knowledge-base as best I can. I've only been shuckin' sawdust since 1975, so I may not have the experience necessary to address most issues, but I can generally find the 'on' switch!

Thanks again,

John Thompson


----------

